# International show jumping San Patrignano



## Silverdreamer3 (Jul 21, 2009)

I went to the Grand Prix at San Patrignano in Italy on Sunday and got alot of pictures I like. I still have a problem cutting off heads or not straight. This was my first horse show with the new faster lens and I am pretty happy with the results. Esp. once the sun went down and the stadium lights went on.
here are a couple of my favorites
indoor schooling arena very difficult lighting went from bright to shadows alot
1-





2-




3-




4-




5-




thankyou


----------

